# Where do we go from here?



## leaving_the_ratrace (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello,
I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism about 2 years ago. I go through swings of feeling like a normal human being, and then feeling horrible. I'm sure that you understand what I mean by that. Well, when I was first diagnosed I was put on 25 mcg of Levothyroxine. Every few weeks I would go in for blood work, (just a T4 I think) and my levels would go down and then creep back up. I was on 100 mcg for about 6 months and started to feel like crap again and went in for lab work...my labs were back to almost the same # that I started with!

Well, so here's the question. What do I do now? I don't feel 100% with my MD. He just does lab work and rx's a med. I have Kaiser, how do I find someone who will do more for me? I feel guilty every time that I go into the office and talk to him. I am about 90#'s overweight and have finally had some energy to do something about it. (Not from any help from my doc) I don't think he's ever actually felt my thyroid. No physical exam for me!

I work in the Veterinary Field and feel as though my Doc is really missing the boat here. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I can do to be a little more proactive with this disease?

Thanks...


----------



## ma1010ja (Mar 28, 2007)

I am lucky to have a good doctor with lots of experience. I did switch midstream from someone i felt unsure of. Shopping around isn't necessarily a bad thing. It's always helpful to feel comfortable with someone so you're not inhibited in what you tell them. If you live near a teaching hospital, they may have a solid endocrine department. I wish you well.


----------

